# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Le kit de développement de la Wii en photo et celui de la PS3 en vidéo

## La Rédaction

Cette grosse boite en acier noire qui ressemble à un générateur serait en fait le fameux kit de développement pour la Wii. Il ressemble d'ailleurs à celui de la GameCube (l'autre photo), les ports joystick en moins. Et pendant qu'on parle des kits de dév, 1UP a filmé celui de la PlayStation 3.



 

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Cette grosse boite en acier noire qui ressemble à un générateur serait en fait le fameux kit de développement pour la Wii. Il ressemble d'ailleurs à celui de la GameCube (l'autre photo), les ports joystick en moins.


En fait ils sont toujours là. Ils sont en bas à gauche derrière les deux fils qui passent devant la boîte.

D'ailleurs, les deux photos me font plus penser au kit de developpement du début (voir avant la commercialisation) du GC (le logo en forme de dauphin fait référence au nom de code du GC : Dolphin) et le noir à la dernière version... Mais bon, ce n'est peut êre que mon imagination.  ::):

----------


## Erokh

gachte! Ca ressemble à ça un it de dev?! doudiou, c'est balèze mine de rien

----------


## adonf

pour ceux que ça intéresse de voir à quoi ça ressemble, voici une vieille photo où de gauche à droite on distingue un kit xbox (l'espèce de xbox transparente sur le PC), un kit NGC (bleu, le même que sur la photo de l'article) et un kit ps2 (noir, vertical sur socle bleu)

d'après mes souvenirs le kit gc était une version béta mais mise à jour par nintendo en version finale, je ne sais pas si les versions 100% finales avaient le même look ou pas.


(bon ok on voit pas grand-chose)

----------


## Horgr

Pour le kit PS3, c'est la dernière version. Elle date de debut aout.
Ayant bossé à coté des anciennes version des kits PS3 (les gris), je peux vous dire que c'est d'un bruit monstrueux. Tout ça pour afficher des éléphants (comprenne qui pourra  ::):  )

----------


## ZX8-1

Chouette ....
Une news qui ne sert a rien et qui ne montre rien ....   :Angry:

----------


## blah

Rhaaa, c'est qui ces gens qui ont eu l'honneur ultime d'utiliser ces kits de dev???
Je testerais bien un chti hello world sur celui de la ps3, ca doit etre emouvant  :D

----------


## Benoit

> Cette grosse boite en acier noire qui ressemble à un générateur serait en fait le fameux kit de développement pour la Wii. Il ressemble d'ailleurs à celui de la GameCube (l'autre photo), les ports joystick en moins. Et pendant qu'on parle des kits de dév, 1UP a flimé celui de la PlayStation 3.

[/quote]
J'aime bien la petite musique de fond style "télé achat" derrière la vidéo du kit de dev de la ps3   ::lol::   bon d'accord je sais ça n'a aucun rapport...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ElGato

Ils coûtent combien, ces kits ? Il me semblait que celui de la PS3 était très cher...

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Ils coûtent combien, ces kits ? Il me semblait que celui de la PS3 était très cher...


2000# pour la wii si on en croit ce site . Dans les commmmm'z ya quelqu'un qui donne les prix des autres kits .... bah c'est 10 fois plus cher a priori.

----------


## escarre

> 2000# pour la wii


# doit être la notation du pétrogolmon, je ne vois pas d'autre explication... :P

----------


## Horgr

> Il n'y avait pas des girafes aussi ? (de tête, hein... j'avoue que l'absence de gameplay clairement affirmé ne m'a pas donné envie de retenir grand chose du trailer, même le nom du jeu j'ai oublié...  )
> # doit être la notation du pétrogolmon, je ne vois pas d'autre explication... :P


Heu, je n'ai pas vu le trailer, étant donné que j'ai tater le joujou... Activation des normal maps en tps réel (ouaou...  ::(: ) 
Je n'ai tester que les éléphants, mais ce n'était pas un jeu, juste un outils pour les devs et pour voir les carac.

Sinon, pour la Wii, sachez que les prix des manettes et nunchak un peu cher. De mémoire, c'est du genre 1000€ le truc (corrigé moi si vous avez le prix juste.)

----------


## Crashy

Pour les kits GC, en fait il existe plusieurs versions.
La première etait la DDh, qui ressemble à une tour pc beige.
La seconde version, la boite bleue(que j'ai sur mon bureau depuis une semaine  :P ) est un NPDP-Gdev.
Il existe un troisième kit qui n'a jamais été comercialisé en europe car les tests de sécurité au niveau électrique n'ont jamais été réalisé par nintendo.


Les kits PS2 sont assez monstreux, de la taille d'un boitier moyen tour. J'imagine meme pas la taille des boitiers PS3

Sinon, sur ce kit:
http://www.canardplus.com/ressources/actus...ry/1994_002.jpg
les ports manette sont bien présents, en bas du kit.

Enfin, meme si le kit ne coute "que" 2000$, ne comptez pas en acheter un si facilement, il faut avoir un bon projet à presenter à nintendo pour esperer en avoir un.

----------


## Tiax

> Heu, je n'ai pas vu le trailer, étant donné que j'ai tater le joujou... Activation des normal maps en tps réel (ouaou... ) 
> Je n'ai tester que les éléphants, mais ce n'était pas un jeu, juste un outils pour les devs et pour voir les carac.
> 
> Sinon, pour la Wii, sachez que les prix des manettes et nunchak un peu cher. De mémoire, c'est du genre 1000€ le truc (corrigé moi si vous avez le prix juste.)



Watzefuck ? 1000 euros la manette alors que la console coute 4 fois moins ?

----------


## kapouillax

> Pour le kit PS3, c'est la dernière version. Elle date de debut aout.
> Ayant bossé à coté des anciennes version des kits PS3 (les gris), je peux vous dire que c'est d'un bruit monstrueux. Tout ça pour afficher des éléphants (comprenne qui pourra  )


Le bruit s'est bien arrangé avec les dernières versions.

----------


## Horgr

> Le bruit s'est bien arrangé avec les dernières versions.


Il ne pouvait que s'améliorer de toutes manière...
Pour la manette (sans oulier sa réglette, qui se perds tout le temps), c'est aussi du kit de dev en quelque sorte...
Par contre, la dualshock sans fil, ça pete la classe !!!!  ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## blah

Hey, vous bossez ou les gars?
Et pour la ps3 comment ca se passe le coding?
Vous disposez d'outils adaptes a l'utilisation des 7 ou 8 spe?

----------


## KiwiX

> Par contre, la dualshock sans fil, ça pete la classe !!!!


Dualshock sur une PS3 ? Je croyais que la violation de licence était reconnue et qu'il n'y aurait pas de DualShock pour la future de Sony. Ce fut un mytho alors ?

----------


## Horgr

> Dualshock sur une PS3 ? Je croyais que la violation de licence était reconnue et qu'il n'y aurait pas de DualShock pour la future de Sony. Ce fut un mytho alors ?


Oui, enfin je l'appele DualShock, mais bon, c'est une manette PS3 sans fil quoi... Etant donné qu'il n'y a plus de vibation, il est vrai que son nom doit etre different... Bon, pour savoir ou je bosse, bah, c'est le plus gros éditeur français, donc, je pense que tu as deviné.

Pis pour la PS3, pour ses spécs et tout, je n'en sais foutre rien, je suis graphiste  ::):

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Oui, enfin je l'appele DualShock, mais bon, c'est une manette PS3 sans fil quoi... Etant donné qu'il n'y a plus de vibation, il est vrai que son nom doit etre different... Bon, pour savoir ou je bosse, bah, c'est le plus gros éditeur français, donc, je pense que tu as deviné.


Cryo?  ::lol::

----------


## jeanba

> Cryo?


Non, neko

Désolé,  je suis vraiment injurieux

----------


## Horgr

> Non, neko
> 
> Désolé,  je suis vraiment injurieux


Meuhai non, Kalisto !
:P

----------


## Horgr

Attendez là...
Cryo, Neko, Kalisto...
Tous les noms ces boites finissent par un O...
Donc, Neko va bientôt fermer alors ?
Et Davilex, c'est Davilexo ?

----------


## Charal

> Oui, enfin je l'appele DualShock, mais bon, c'est une manette PS3 sans fil quoi... Etant donné qu'il n'y a plus de vibation, il est vrai que son nom doit etre different... Bon, pour savoir ou je bosse, bah, c'est le plus gros éditeur français, donc, je pense que tu as deviné.
> 
> Pis pour la PS3, pour ses spécs et tout, je n'en sais foutre rien, je suis graphiste


 Ca doit être sympa de pouvoir tater du kit de dev' dis donc. J'ai lu qqu news sur le nouveau kit PS3, apparemment il est assez silencieux et chauffe beaucoup moins que ceux précédent. Tu pourrais confirmer cette info? Vis à vis de la manette apparemment les gars de ches IGN ont été assez agréablement surpris, légère, solide, bluetooth super bien géré, ils en ont a priori oublié l'abscence de vibration.

Tu aurais l'occasion dans ta boîte de tater un peu du bestiau? ce serai sympa d'avoir tes impressions, de manière générale hein, je m'en fou de savoir sur quel jeux vous bossez, t'en va pas te faire pourrir par ton boss à cause des impatients de CPC.

----------

